# Bogut has new injury - may miss next game



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks center Andrew Bogut suffered an injury to his left side late in Saturday's game, and his status is uncertain for the Bucks' home game against Detroit on Tuesday night.
> 
> Bogut left the game against the Bulls with about a minute and a half left after he asked to be taken out, according to coach Scott Skiles.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/117083278.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

we signed earl barron to a 10 day contract.. just let bogut sit for awhile this season is a wash


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a huge Bogut fan but the guy is just so injury prone.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> I'm a huge Bogut fan but the guy is just so injury prone.


He's never been right all year, and a lot of that has to do to the fact he's not fully recovered from those multiple injries from that game last year. I think he came back to soon, and they need to shut him down.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's a left rib cage injury. Sanders is going to be playing a lot against the Pistons.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117123598.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> we signed earl barron to a 10 day contract.. just let bogut sit for awhile this season is a wash


As bad as we have been, we are only four games out of the eighth seed, courtesy of our ****ty conference. I'm with you though. I think Bogut should sit and rest up. Get healthy for next season and put us in the lottery. 

And honestly, I don't want to see such a terrible shooting team in the playoffs.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> As bad as we have been, we are only four games out of the eighth seed, courtesy of our ****ty conference. I'm with you though. I think Bogut should sit and rest up. Get healthy for next season and put us in the lottery.
> 
> And honestly, I don't want to see such a terrible shooting team in the playoffs.


I really don't see the point in making Andrew go out there just so the Bucks can be blown out in 4 straight games. Wouldn't a totaly healthy Andrew be much better for next year along with a decent draftee? 

and for goodness sake, play CDR.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And Andrew's out for at least a week.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117212218.html


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't understand how they are so bad offensively with the talent that they have. And Bogut is just unlucky.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

overheard on the radio bogut may be done for the year


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

At least you guys can just bump this thread for the rest of his career

Disappointing though, he shouldn't have come back so soon


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> At least you guys can just bump this thread for the rest of his career
> 
> Disappointing though, he shouldn't have come back so soon


you're probably right


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> overheard on the radio bogut may be done for the year



Not a big surprise.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sucks for Bogut; he's one of my favorite players but he can't seem to stay healthy.


----------

